# Is this against any TC rule?



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Is it against the rules, or against TC protocol, to give out information on ongoing auctions (not ended yet)?
I don't want to step on any toes if members have their eyes on an auction and feel I'm ruining an auction for them by letting the forum know that a nice auction exists. But, now and again, I see auctions that seem very good, but aren't my cup of tea. And some people on this forum might want to know about them.

If there is a protocol about this? Would someone let me know either way.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Rach Man said:


> Is it against the rules, or against TC protocol, to give out information on ongoing auctions (not ended yet)?
> I don't want to step on any toes if members have their eyes on an auction and feel I'm ruining an auction for them by letting the forum know that a nice auction exists. But, now and again, I see auctions that seem very good, but aren't my cup of tea. And some people on this forum might want to know about them.
> 
> If there is a protocol about this? Would someone let me know either way.


Unless I'm mistaken, it's OK to post these in "Classified", which is a subforum under "News, Concerts, and Events". At least that's where I've posted such things.


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

“ Members may not advertise any commercial or non-commercial products or websites outside the designated area(s): The »Classifieds« forum, unless given express permission by the owners of Talk Classical.”


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Rach Man said:


> Is it against the rules, or against TC protocol, to give out information on ongoing auctions (not ended yet)?
> I don't want to step on any toes if members have their eyes on an auction and feel I'm ruining an auction for them by letting the forum know that a nice auction exists. But, now and again, I see auctions that seem very good, but aren't my cup of tea. And some people on this forum might want to know about them.
> 
> If there is a protocol about this? Would someone let me know either way.


If the auction concerns classical music, it's fine to let members know that such an auction exists. Such posts should go in the Classified sub-forum.


----------

